# White cloudy water issue



## ras0787 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm having an issue with my water being cloudy. Check out the picture (it might be a little tough to see the cloudiness). I'm fairly new to the fish tank ownership world so I'm a little bit at a loss. Does anybody have any ideas on what I can do to fix this? Should I start doing water changes once a week? I think whatever is causing this problem is starting to affect my fish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It looks like you are going through a bacterial bloom which is normal when going through a cycle. It should clear up on its own, and you should do a water change any time your ammonia or nitrites are above 1ppm. Or do a Water change whenever your nitrates are above 40ppm. This is as well as doing them once a week.

Read up on the nitrogen cycle because it seems to me that is what you are going through.

Invest in an api master freshwater test kit, it will be your friend for the upcoming months to make sure your water parameters are safe for your fish.


----------

